# need info on old evinrude 3hp lighttwin



## chopper6322 (Jul 29, 2008)

how can i find info about an old evinrude 3hp lighttwin, i have the serial number, but can't find model number or anything else,...i know zero about this kinda stuff and would like to learn how to get this motor running any help is appreciated


----------



## chopper6322 (Jul 29, 2008)

oh ya the serial number is 3012-14594 if that helps at all


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 29, 2008)

That motor was made between '52 and '54. I have sent the serial number off to someone who will be able to pinpoint the exact year of it (I am to much of a cheapskate to obtain the proper lists), so that should be in shortly. 

I would go ahead and clean the carb, and check for spark. Once those two are done, (provided you did indeed have spark) go ahead and try to crank it in a barrel. It may surprise you. 

Probably will need to change the water pump impeller. Who knows when it was last changed, and why kill an engine over a 12 dollar part.
2nd one on this list.
https://www.iboats.com/Evinrude_Impellers/dm/cart_id.495065475--category_id.268671--list_time.1217369999--session_id.363004935--view_id.270095


----------



## chopper6322 (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks bassboy, you're the man. i'm completly ignorant about motors, although i'm a helicopter mechanic so it should be to difficult to figure out with the experts on this forum. any idea where to get some kind of literature? owners manual or whatever?


----------



## papasage (Jul 29, 2008)

that may be a air cooled . 
try this site also
https://www.themarinedoctor.com/cgi-bin//YaBB.pl


----------



## papasage (Jul 29, 2008)

chopper6322 said:


> oh ya the serial number is 3012-14594 if that helps at all


you sure that isen`t 3D12 insted of 3012


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 29, 2008)

Odds are it may have a cork float in the carb.....may want to see about replacement as well.

ST


----------



## chopper6322 (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah it's a 0 not a D that plate is about the only clean thing on the motor


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 29, 2008)

> any idea where to get some kind of literature?


Going to cost an arm and leg, but here you go.
outboardbooks.com Normally, I would link to the page you need directly, but I am on a different computer that only has IE which doesn't allow me to do so, so go to that site, hit search on the right, type in 3012 in the model number blank, hit enter, then click the blue 3012. 



> that may be a air cooled


Nope, water cooled. 



> Odds are it may have a cork float in the carb.....may want to see about replacement as well.


Yes, when I said clean carb, I meant full carb rebuild. Never should a carb be just "cleaned." If you have it apart, there is absolutely no reason not to replace all the rubber/cork in there (it will wear out shortly anyway). 

Still waiting on the exact year.


----------



## chopper6322 (Jul 29, 2008)

got the carb off today and it looks pretty good in there but you're right might as well replace it while it's off anyway. can i buy a kit for that or each part individually? and do i have to order that from a marine dealer or just a hardware store? thanks again guys...y'all are great.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe there is a kit for that. I know the kits go back to '55, but I am fairly sure you can get the kit for the '52 motors as well. Actually, NAPA is a very likely source for getting parts for these. Or, iboats often sells carb kits (but not for all motors). Try those two, and if neither pan out, I could find you one somewhere.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I believe there is a kit for that. I know the kits go back to '55, but I am fairly sure you can get the kit for the '52 motors as well. Actually, NAPA is a very likely source for getting parts for these. Or, iboats often sells carb kits (but not for all motors). Try those two, and if neither pan out, I could find you one somewhere.



:beer: 

Your then man bassboy1!


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 29, 2008)

You'll have better luck at NAPA if you can furnish them a Part#. They can usually have parts delivered from the warehouse by 8AM the next day. It never hurts to make a friend on the counter at NAPA..... especially if they'll go the extra mile for you concerning oddball parts. The manager I knew here would let you sell a car on their lot for a case of Mountain Dew (for their pop machine) :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## chopper6322 (Jul 30, 2008)

i've gotta do some more checking, not sure if we have a NAPA down here, but definatly making a friend help the process, and yes bass boy, you are the man!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 30, 2008)

1953.


----------



## papasage (Jul 30, 2008)

check with NAPA or O Rilies . i know thwy can git outbord motor parts .you will need to know the year and modle. i have a frind that was the mananger of the NAPA store here he ordered me a parts book . i will look the carb kit up tomorrow when i git to the shop .if i can remember it #-o


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I can get you a PDF of the parts catolog for that motor if you want. The person who told me the year says he thinks he has the PDF of that parts catolog.


----------



## chopper6322 (Jul 30, 2008)

that would be awesome the more literature the better, especially free stuff lol i really appreciate all your guys help, and there is a napa down here bout a half hour down the road, he said he could order the carb kit for me...just have to wait, until my chores are done(not exactly a top priority to the wife and kid lol)


----------

